# Spec V from Kauai



## Guest (May 12, 2003)

I have an Aztec Red 2003 SE-R Spec V. I had to trade my 2003 Super White Mazda P5 for it. Reasons: more horsepower, 6 speed, 17 inch rims/tires, and of course, the color. I have changed the stock antenna into a short rubber antenna and just got it tinted 35% all around. I am thinking of a CAI and Megan Racing exhaust within the next 2 months.

PS. How do you attach pictures in here.


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

upload the pics to a host website (like car domain.com) and write this in the text:


----------



## 03kingspecv (Jan 7, 2004)

*racing*



kauaiboy said:


> I have an Aztec Red 2003 SE-R Spec V. I had to trade my 2003 Super White Mazda P5 for it. Reasons: more horsepower, 6 speed, 17 inch rims/tires, and of course, the color. I have changed the stock antenna into a short rubber antenna and just got it tinted 35% all around. I am thinking of a CAI and Megan Racing exhaust within the next 2 months.
> 
> PS. How do you attach pictures in here.


I drive a 03 black spec v. I was writing you to see if you take your car to the track?


----------



## FadedKM83 (Jan 27, 2003)

kinda off topic but... where in kauai are you located?
i used to live in lihue. (only for the first 5 years of my life)


----------



## Masa (Oct 24, 2003)

FadedKM83 said:


> kinda off topic but... where in kauai are you located?
> i used to live in lihue. (only for the first 5 years of my life)


Kauai is one of the islands in Hawaii. I should know, I was born there. Hey Kauaiboy, did you do any work to the P5 that you sold/traded in? Oh and was this P5 silver?


----------



## nhblk03ser (Jan 7, 2003)

How do you like the Sentra's interior compared with the P5? I personally think the P5s is a lot better. Welcome to the board. Also check out www.thevboard.com and www.b15sentra.net


----------



## Felonious Cat Stalker (May 1, 2002)

I see no reason to dredge up a 3 month old thread, where the original poster never added pics, in members rides, to ask questions to a member who isn't registered and will never respond. Locked.


----------

